# Temper tantrum



## LUVmyHava (Apr 16, 2019)

Kojo doesn't show symptoms of separation anxiety. He is calm and knows from my behavior (getting purse, finding keys) that I am leaving the house for awhile. I always put him in his exercise pen. I let him out as soon as I return. He is happy when I return and I usually let him out to backyard. I also put him in pen when I shower, go out to mailbox, set out garbage. 

This AM I put him his pen so I could take a brief nap. I usually put him in his crate in bedroom with me but decided to leave him in expen. He barked nonstop for a hour and a half. He was throwing a tantrum. I did not want to reward this behavior so waited for him to stop barking and calm down. He just barked and barked. Finally after 90 minutes, he became quiet. I waited for a few minutes of quiet and then got up and let him out. He was so mad, he refused to jump up in recliner with me, bring a toy to play or let me pet him. Took another 30 minutes of me watching TV and ignoring him for him to return to normal behavior. I leave him in expen when I am working in office on computer and he is always OK with that. All I can figure out is that he knew I was in the bedroom and he wasn't with me in his crate. Anyone else experienced something like this? I guess I shouldn't leave him in expen when I go to nap in bedroom.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Dogs are animals that really REALLY like routine. They can get very upset when their routines are changed. He didn’t get “mad” at you... dogs don’t think like that. He DID get upset about the change in the routine. I think you should feel flattered that being near you when you nap is so important to him. It’s kind of sweet.


----------



## BoosDad (Mar 8, 2020)

I totally agree. Dogs are creatures of habit, and enjoy a regular routine. Unexpected changes to their routine can cause extreme anxiety, manifested by things such as excessive barking or chewing. Nevertheless, dogs are very adaptable creatures, and will learn a new routine. However, it's best to introduce it slowly for greater success.


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

Molly sometimes gets very “barky” when she sees the neighbors out in their backyard with their dogs. If she refuses to settle down she gets a “time out” in her crate. She then goes into what I call her “temper tantrum” behavior. She starts madly digging at her bedding in the crate, followed by rolling around, all done while making grumbling sounds. When she is all done she looks like a mad scientist with the hair on her head sticking up all over the place!


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

Molly120213 said:


> She then goes into what I call her "temper tantrum" behavior. She starts madly digging at her bedding in the crate, followed by rolling around, all done while making grumbling sounds. When she is all done she looks like a mad scientist with the hair on her head sticking up all over the place!


Sundance does this too, haha! He does this if he's barking out the window and I have to take him upstairs. Usually he's responsive to "shh" but like when the census person came to the door, and the person was just standing there and not leaving like a delivery person or coming inside, he was awful. He knew someone was still at the door so he did all of that and then eventually flopped down quietly as close as he could get to the door so he could sniff and peer under it. The funny thing is, the census people couldn't reach our new neighbors that no one had met and they came like 3 times, and each time they stayed for several minutes without coming inside. It made Sundance lose his mind!


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

I am amazed at how dogs are creatures of habit! My husband and I would always stop at Panera’s on the way to our farm. One time we went on a holiday and they were closed. As soon as we passed the place the dogs started going wild and acting crazy! And this place is an hour from our house. They somehow knew we were supposed to stop there and didn’t!


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

The worst thing is that something is not like it's supposed to be.


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

I think the fact that dogs are creatures of habit has its advantages too. For example, with my yorkie I was determined to keep him from pottying inside even if it meant taking him out every 30 minutes for two solid weeks. I did not want him to develop the habit of going inside. He was trained and reliable in a few weeks unlike Mia who had developed some bad habits that I had to undo.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

mudpuppymama said:


> I think the fact that dogs are creatures of habit has its advantages too. For example, with my yorkie I was determined to keep him from pottying inside even if it meant taking him out every 30 minutes for two solid weeks. I did not want him to develop the habit of going inside. He was trained and reliable in a few weeks unlike Mia who had developed some bad habits that I had to undo.


They HATE daylight savings time changes though!!! LOL!


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

krandall said:


> They HATE daylight savings time changes though!!! LOL!


I do not blame them for that!


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

Tom King said:


> The worst thing is that something is not like it's supposed to be.


Tom said it best. At first, Shama didn't like it that DH closed the door when he had to teach his students through distance learning, and she didn't like it last spring when I'd go downstairs to my teaching area. But we figured out that if we closed her in her pen and turned on classical public radio like she was used to on normal school days, she would soon settle down.

(Yesterday, we took her to a nearby dog park where she got to see her caregiver who hadn't seen her since June. Lynn was so happy to see Shama!)


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

mudpuppymama said:


> I do not blame them for that!


Me either! I hate them too!!!


----------



## Mikki (May 6, 2018)

krandall said:


> They HATE daylight savings time changes though!!! LOL!


Oh! My Gosh.... Patti is still adjusting. She typically slept through the night until around 6 a.m. Now she gets up around 3:30 a.m. stands next to my side of the bed and softy, quietly barks or paws at the door. I tell her No! and she settles down. Then up again at 4:40 or 5 a.m. I give up, let her outside, she pees and then hops up on a comfy patio chair and goes back to sleep until around 6 to come back in to eat. Ugh!! :frown2:


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Mikki said:


> Oh! My Gosh.... Patti is still adjusting. She typically slept through the night until around 6 a.m. Now she gets up around 3:30 a.m. stands next to my side of the bed and softy, quietly barks or paws at the door. I tell her No! and she settles down. Then up again at 4:40 or 5 a.m. I give up, let her outside, she pees and then hops up on a comfy patio chair and goes back to sleep until around 6 to come back in to eat. Ugh!! :frown2:


Kodi is ALMOST there... He is waking us up at 6:50. We tell him, "Not quite time!" and make him wait until 7:00!


----------

